# Who Do You Think Adopts EP/ES and/or non-instrumentation First?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

Nothing like a nice little poll to get the day started. 

By the way ES is "Exclusive Scripture", that is singing Scripture exclusively instead of hymns.


----------



## AV1611 (May 20, 2008)

You must get up fairly late then


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 20, 2008)

Since the ARP was EP intill 1946? I think I voted for them.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 20, 2008)

I can't see the PCA or OPC ever going that way as a whole and definitely not the Baptists. I voted "someone else" as there are other smaller denominations as they would be the most likely, but not necessarily do so. I'm unfamiliar with the others listed.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

The Reformed Church of the United States, NAPARC is a confederation of the PCA, OPC, ARP, RPCNA, etc...


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 20, 2008)

"None of the above".

I have heard only of leaving EP. I have yet to hear of a communion that has ever been non-EP to reform in favor of EP/ES.


----------



## Cotton Mather (May 20, 2008)

I'm a member of an ARP church and I cherish its Scottish Presbyterian heritage. Still, for a denomination which boasts of its covenanter descent, it clearly has departed from its Scottish roots in this regard. I voted for the ARP seeing that its national heritage provides a huge incentive for embracing its former position. May God bless the ARP towards that end!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 20, 2008)

The problem with the ARP in this regard is it always acted like a little lost puppy dog, doing what the PCUS did, only twenty years later. What is truly amazing is that they went non-EP as late as they did while giving up non-instrumentation 60 years earlier.


----------

